
Top 30 Most Respected Venture Capitalists (infographic) - turoczy
http://www.seekomega.com/2011/02/the-top-30-most-respected-venture-capitalists-infographic/
======
pedalpete
Not that I'm disagreeing with the list. I figured Fred Wilson would be higher
on the list, and I'm surprised to not see Randy Komisar make the top 30 (or
even the almost there), but wouldn't this list be skewed by those who are most
active on social networks?

I noticed that Dave McClure was high on both sentiment and social, but is
unrated on the funded... strange?

